

A Personal Appeal To Wikipedia Founder Jimmy Wales - samikc
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/20/ligers-and-tigons-and-wales-oh-my/

======
benatkin
This article doesn't cover the pros and cons of having the advertisement, nor
does it present insight into how the advertisement could be improved. As is
often the case with TechCrunch articles, this serves no useful purpose at all.

~~~
cookiecaper
I disagree. While certainly not an in-depth analysis, it provides a succinct
complaint: the left alignment of Wales' mugshot on the donation banner makes
it look like Wales is the subject of each article. The article further
supports this assertion by including screenshots of a bunch of tweets that say
the same thing.

I didn't really find it funny, but it does talk about a real issue for
Wikipedia readers. It even suggests an alternative -- right-align the image.

~~~
benatkin
The word _succinct_ means "Briefly and clearly expressed." There's nothing
succinct about six screenshots that take half the height of my 15" laptop's
screen.

~~~
vl
The best part is the twitter quotes in the special frames - how else can we
convey and support the idea if not by quoting random strangers from 160
character-limited message service?

------
Angostura
Wikipedia's decision to left-align Wales' picture has been tremendously
effective at spreading the news that Wikipedia is running a funding drive.

So far I've read about here, the Register, Reddit, Techcrunch and a couple of
other blogs who couldn't help pointing out the hilarity.

Money _could_ buy that amount of publicity, but by gum it would be expensive.
Congratulations to all involved.

------
curiousfiddler
"especially the 20 bucks I’m about to throw at you". This is very cheap on the
writer's part. I agree, Jimmy Wales' face showing up is super irritating, but
I personally did not like the tone.

------
onosendai
Sorry Techcrunch, The Oatmeal already beat you to the joke:

<http://theoatmeal.com/blog/jimmy_wales>

------
GertG
Usability and design considerations aside, I find it more worrying that this
year's campaign seems to be entirely centered around him and that in general
Wales is acting more as the face of Wikipedia than he used to. All that can
lead to is making the project more vulnerable through personal critique on
Wales, like happened with WikiLeaks/Assange.

------
HnNoPassMailer
After reddit submits, now HN article and more coverage this is transforming
into an epic example of usability fail. I cannot think of any precedent or
similar mistake.

